# Paige, hot or not?



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Some people on this forum seem to think that Paige is the hottest woman to ever walk the earth and others think she is pale and hideous. Honestly I'm just not sure, I guess she's attractive in a weird way. So what do you think, hot or not?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

absolutely hot


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Would :draper2*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot. No question.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I don't think she's the hottest diva. But she is hot


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

:ex:


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Hooooot. She doesnt look like a trish stratus but its something about her. Hot in a ronda rousey way id say.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

She's cute


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

She is just 21, I don't think she has reached her hottest peak.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Hot :homer


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

She's ok to me. I don't really get "excited" though.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

like an 8/10


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Not lana hot but shes hot.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

How could you think she's not?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Right now I'd say a 6/10, she's cute but she's not at any kind of jaw dropping levels of hotness. Still would without even thinking about it though, dat foreign accent and jet black hair. bama 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

she is nice definitely not hideous unless pale skin women turn you off completely
but shes far from the hottest woman to ever work the earth an far from being the hottest diva of all time for that matter

i could be wrong but i think the main appeal behind her is the fact that she's
British so not your typical American chick
Not your typical blonde
not very "fruity" looking like lets say Aj and not "dolly like" example kelly kelly she has like a goth look to her

if any diva should be called hot it would be Nikki or the goat Lana


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

She's both cute & hot at the same time. :ex:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think she's attractive at all.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

She looks like filth :woolcock


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Very, very hot.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Would.

But not as hard as AJ or Layla.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

She's a solid B+


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Shes alright, didn't look hot on RAW but seen some good pics of her.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Fid said:


> She's a solid B+


:trips2


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Kind of off topic but does anyone else think her entrance music as awesome? So different to all the other stuff the divas use. Most angsty one since Lita's probably.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone with a working dick and 2 fucking good eyes would know she is hot.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

CripplerXFace said:


> *Some people on this forum seem to think that Paige is the hottest woman to ever walk the earth* and others think she is pale and hideous. Honestly I'm just not sure, I guess she's attractive in a weird way. So what do you think, hot or not?


I wouldn't go that far, some people just think she's hot.

She's way too pale for me to find her attractive. She needs a tan before she becomes attractive.
She's hotter than AJ though, but really, everyone is hotter than AJ so that's not saying anything.


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

She ' shot for sure, but could b improved on.

Face is a bit ordinary and she's to pale.

On raw, she looked to me like she probably smelt a bit too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cut hot and younger than me! (only 2 years).......


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

My standards are much too low for "pale" to be considered a negative factor... So hot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She has a unique look..very sexy..love her dark long hair and light skin...her face is pretty also...thumbs up or dicks up for some of you :lol


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

On my scale she's 7.5 to 8 out of 10. No offence to the English and I'm sure they feel the same way about us, but I hate the accent. Guys like Barrett sound fine, but English chicks sound so whiney.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Page 4 of a "Is she hot?" thread and still no pics

WrestlingForum, I am disappoint


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll put my dirty wet in her. She's not bad for a chavy norfolk lass.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes. But the voice is awful. She sounds like Adele. And that is a turnoff.


----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

jc_ultimate said:


> My standards are much too low for "pale" to be considered a negative factor... So hot.


You're like most people on this forum. Low standards. If people are complimenting pale woman like Paige or 12 year old kids like AJ, you gotta have low standards. I can go to a grocery store and find hotter woman than both of them.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

smarty456 said:


> Page 4 of a "Is she hot?" thread and still no pics
> 
> WrestlingForum, I am disappoint


:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Take the piercing and makeup off and she'll be perfect.




A Wise Man said:


> You're like most people on this forum. Low standards. If people are complimenting pale woman like Paige or 12 year old kids like AJ, you gotta have low standards. I can go to a grocery store and find hotter woman than both of them.


I bet you think large breast are attractive too. 

Paleness + A boney body + Small tits = Perfect.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> Very, very hot.


Im on the same paige


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Kind of off topic but does anyone else think her entrance music as awesome? So different to all the other stuff the divas use. Most angsty one since Lita's probably.


Don't worry they'll change it to bubblegum techno trash soon enough.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

She actually isn't that hot to me. Definitely not ugly, but I wouldn't rate her more than a 6 or 6.5. She really doesn't have that many positive outstanding features. Too pale, slightly above average face, etc.

Most of you are basically just giving her major props for being female and not wearing much clothing. Pick out a random girl who is in shape and not wearing much clothing she probably looks roughly as good.




Broadside said:


> On my scale she's 7.5 to 8 out of 10. No offence to the English and I'm sure they feel the same way about us, but I hate the accent. Guys like Barrett sound fine, but English chicks sound so whiney.


Barret's accent is awful to me to be honest. I can't stand the male heavy English accent. By far his worst feature.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I could watch my sig all fucking day.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

If I was a dude I would wanna hit it! Hot indeed.


----------



## Kawada's smile (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yeah. Not the hottest (AJ >>) but Paige surely has her strong points.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

She's pretty hot considering how pale she is.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

I honestly think her pale complexion and piercing make her even better, maybe just me...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:homer


----------



## Kawada's smile (Apr 9, 2014)

Resist said:


> I honestly think her pale complexion and piercing make her even better, maybe just me...


You ain't alone brother

Also the age difference is way smaller, that helps too


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

S.A.M. said:


> :homer


Her instagram is truly a gold mine


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

She's hot. Some women just aren't meant to be tan and that's not a problem with me. The black hair and the piercings make her more exotic and she obviously has a nice body. :ex:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

She looks better than AJ.


----------



## Eric J B (Sep 11, 2011)

Without question, hot, yes, absolutely.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Hooooot.


What, is she an owl? Is this your mating call?



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> She is just 21, I don't think she has reached her hottest peak.


Some would say, she is well past her peak :barkley


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> She looks better than AJ.


This,I don't get the obsession with AJ!


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

Shes very hot


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

Barry Horowitz said:


> What, is she an owl? Is this your mating call?
> 
> Some would say, she is well past her peak :barkley


:lawler


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

She's alright. If I saw her on the street I'd think 6/10 but her commitment to the wrestling business gives her another point.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

I voted not. She's average. I thought she had a lot of makeup on. Not a fan of women who wear a lot of makeup either. She does look fit. Not trying to be judgey, just an opinion.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

She's not Trish, Sable or Lana hot but she is hot in her own way. Her pale skin and goth like look makes her very unique when compared to the other divas, and helps her stand out from the crowd, which in a way adds to her hotness. 

I'll hit it. osey1


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

Hot obviously.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Resist said:


> :


Crap, I knew I was getting a sigpic response

Well played sir


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not really a "Fan" of her, but to say shes ugly is just stupid. Shes very Beautiful and I like how shes not your typical diva like how everyone looks (Blonde, barbie like, model, etc).. it's nice to see some fresh new talent.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

This is an extremely subjective question, because one mans idea of beauty could be a complete 180 from another mans view on beauty. Me personally, I don't find her attractive at all, now lets not confuse this with me thinking she's ugly haha. She's a pretty lady but just not what I find attractive in a woman. I like really thick girls, none of the divas fit that description but second to thickness for me would be skin color, I'm just as white as Paige, but I prefer a nice latina type.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hot as fuck without a doubt


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Her entrance music and her style is what I find makes her hotter than the others. If she groomed herself like your average diva and had a generic bubblegum theme, probably would have never noticed (i.e AJ)


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

anyone seen here without the panda eyes and drawn on eyebrows? is she still hot?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I voted hot but seriously, the thirst level around here is too damn high.

:westbrook3


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't chase her, but if the opportunity came up. I'd hit that... multiple times.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

She is hot. No doubt.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes she is fine as fuck. I would love to make mixed babies with her. She's a lot younger than me by a decade though but as she gets older she will get even sexier when she is in her mid-late 20's.

we'd make a caramel baby.

she is one sexy vampire

and once you go black you never going back and ya gonna need a wheel chair ^^

ill give it to her so rough she would have to retire from wrestling due to how soar she'd be left after I got done with that cute white girl.




long story short fuck yeah she is hot and fine as fuck


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

half decent chicks who do athletic activites instantly get 50% hotter. see lita for instance


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

cokecan567 said:


> Yes she is fine as fuck. I would love to make mixed babies with her. She's a lot younger than me by a decade though but as she gets older she will get even sexier when she is in her mid-late 20's.
> 
> we'd make a caramel baby.
> 
> ...


ahhhh would hate to see her be a single mom


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay this shit is getting funny now :lmao


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Paige = hot

Lana = omfg


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Very hot, that unique look helps a lot, also. Im sure she is in the Batista radar already :




cokecan567 said:


> Yes she is fine as fuck. I would love to make mixed babies with her. She's a lot younger than me by a decade though but as she gets older she will get even sexier when she is in her mid-late 20's.
> 
> we'd make a caramel baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Doesn't matter, she's a damn good talent and that's what's important.




But yes, she's a total qt


----------



## TheRage (Apr 7, 2007)

Paige is hot but absolutely hate the way she debuted. She struts to the ring with this bad ass attitude then gets in the ring and acts all timid. Lame.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

Not really into the all black gothic/emo type look, but she's cool. She's hot no doubt.

But she isn't the hottest in my opinion. 

But yeah she hot.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

She's pretty delicious.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you guys that are rating her hot familiar with her as a performer? I've only seen her once and have no idea what kind of personality/character she has so I'm wondering if that makes her more attractive to you? She has a kinda boxy/manly face. She has a big neck for a girl. Her eyes, mouth, nose aren't doing it for me.

IMHO, the only Diva I think is cute is Cameron.

The Diva with the body is Naomi.

The others don't really do it for me. I wish they did.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I would take a shit with her, thats how hot she is.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyingBurrito said:


> Are you guys that are rating her hot familiar with her as a performer? I've only seen her once and have no idea what kind of personality/character she has so I'm wondering if that makes her more attractive to you? She has a kinda boxy/manly face. She has a big neck for a girl. Her eyes, mouth, nose aren't doing it for me.
> 
> IMHO, the only Diva I think is cute is Cameron.
> 
> ...


Lana tho.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

theyocarea said:


> This is an extremely subjective question, because one mans idea of beauty could be a complete 180 from another mans view on beauty. Me personally, I don't find her attractive at all, now lets not confuse this with me thinking she's ugly haha. She's a pretty lady but just not what I find attractive in a woman. I like really thick girls, none of the divas fit that description but second to thickness for me would be skin color, I'm just as white as Paige, but I prefer a nice latina type.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

CripplerXFace said:


> Lana tho.


I forgot about her. Gotta go check her out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm tempted to start making these types of threads for male talent.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

She is my type, so I say yes.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm tempted to start making these types of threads for male talent.


its called the shied post


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

mansofa said:


> its called the shied post


Gross, the Shield doesn't appeal to every single woman equally. Roman is 7/10, Ambrose 5/10, and Rollins maybe a 6/10. And I'm being generous.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

So. Much. Cringe.



CHIcagoMade said:


> She looks better than AJ.


That's really not an achievement.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth (Apr 10, 2014)

She aight ^_^ 

Gimmie AJ's face on Nikki's body with Trinity's ass


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I like her look. I like the whole "Raven-haired woman with pale skin like the moon" look. Don't know why, I just do. Her voice is a complete turn-on as well.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

An attractive girl who is just not my type.


----------



## venomX (Apr 10, 2014)

So hot. :ex: So much so, I made sure to make this my second post here, right after commenting on the Ultimate Warrior's unfortunate passing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So is Paige to male fans what Reigns is to most female fans? Cause ya'll equally thirsty as fuck.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So is Paige to male fans what Reigns is to most female fans? Cause ya'll equally thirsty as fuck.


Aparrently so. She's alright, but I see hotter on a daily basis


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So is Paige to male fans what Reigns is to most female fans? Cause ya'll equally thirsty as fuck.


Hardly, but I do see a similarity. Never cared much for the term 'thirsty'. I think it's dumb as hell when people use it, but whatever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She doesn't attract me or anything but she is beautiful.

:draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hollywood Brogan said:


> Aparrently so. She's alright, but I see hotter on a daily basis


Difference is preferences, I suppose. But when you think of the fanbases, it makes sense a lot of male wrestling fans would go for the angsty, emo chick with pale skin who looks like she walked out of an Anne Rice book and the girls would go after "Mr. Tall, Dark, Handsome, and Way Out of my League". I'd take Swagger's goofy, orangutan-armed ass over Reigns anyday, but of course I'm the minority.



Caesar WCWR said:


> Hardly, but I do see a similarity. Never cared much for the term 'thirsty'. I think it's dumb as hell when people use it, but whatever.


Would you rather I use "horny perverts" instead? And thanks for so underhandedly trying to not so discretely insult my intelligence, cute.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm tempted to start making these types of threads for male talent.


Good luck with that. Seriously, I think the guys are about as good looking as the girls in the WWE. These people aren't in the business for their looks.

But you've got more prototypical male bodies to choose from while we've just got Naomi as really the only option with a woman's figure.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Would you rather I use "horny perverts" instead?


Yes.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Would you rather I use "horny perverts" instead? And thanks for so underhandedly trying to not so discretely insult my intelligence, cute.


If you took offense, I apologize. Not exactly what I meant, it's just the term is so played out.

As for using 'horny perverts' instead, be my guest.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FlyingBurrito said:


> Good luck with that. Seriously, I think the guys are about as good looking as the girls in the WWE. These people aren't in the business for their looks.
> 
> But you've got more prototypical male bodies to choose from while we've just got *Naomi as really the only option with a woman's figure*.


Naomi's body is incredibly abnormal, tbh. Her ass is huge and having had 5 sisters and numerous women in my family...yeah no, her body shape is pretty abnormal. I'd say Natalya is probably closest to being the average female, although she is rather busty (not massively so, but disproportionately busty when it comes to her waist to bust ratio). 

The stereotypical "hot guys" do nothing for me; I.E. Reigns, Orton, Cena, etc. I like a bit of pudge on a man, but WWE fans seem to be even more critical of the men's bodies than the women's surprisingly enough (if I had a dollar for every person who called Swagger fat I could probably pay for my tuition).



Caesar WCWR said:


> If you took offense, I apologize. Not exactly what I meant, it's just the term is so played out.
> 
> As for using 'horny perverts' instead, be my guest.


I don't like shaming people for their sex drives. As long as they're not being crass or gross then I really don't think it's appropriate label them as perverts. Which is why I use the terminology "thirsty". And rather you intended to insult me or not, you did.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Naomi's body is incredibly abnormal, tbh. Her ass is huge and having had 5 sisters and numerous women in my family...yeah no, her body shape is pretty abnormal. I'd say Natalya is probably closest to being the average female, although she is rather busty (not massively so, but disproportionately busty when it comes to her waist to bust ratio).
> 
> The stereotypical "hot guys" do nothing for me; I.E. Reigns, Orton, Cena, etc. I like a bit of pudge on a man, but WWE fans seem to be even more critical of the men's bodies than the women's surprisingly enough (if I had a dollar for every person who called Swagger fat I could probably pay for my tuition).
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you tbh. I hardly find any of the divas attractive. I'm not into tons of makeup and perfect bodies and huge tits and asses. But that's just me. 

Similar to the guys. I may be the only person on this forum that thinks Luke Harper is extremely attractive. Same with Bryan. Punk also but lots of people like him.


Anyways, this is one weird fucking thread :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> I actually agree with you tbh. I hardly find any of the divas attractive. I'm not into tons of makeup and perfect bodies and huge tits and asses. But that's just me.
> 
> Similar to the guys. I may be the only person on this forum that thiinks Luke Harper is extremely attractive. Same with Bryan. Punk also but lots of people like him.
> 
> ...


I find myself bizarrely attracted to Luke Harper as well...Daniel Bryan I can see why because he's just so cute and lovable, but...I dunno Harper is just oddly cute for some reason. My friend also has a weird thing got Bray Wyatt. I dunno, big guys are nice...I guess? Height and with a bit of a pudgy stomach is my preferred type...have no idea why, though.

Punk and Ambrose fall into the same categories as Paige and Aj...mysterious/dark/rebel/unique sorta cliche.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I don't like shaming people for their sex drives. As long as they're not being crass or gross then I really don't think it's appropriate label them as perverts.* Which is why I use the terminology "thirsty". And rather you intended to insult me or not, you did.


You'll get no arguments from me there.

As cliche as this is, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I like her more than AJ, so there's that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Very attractive. Plus she embraces her paleness pretty well. As a former ginger she hits me right in the feelz.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Would bang.

Take away the accent and she is a girl I dated once. The makeup, the hair, everything.

She wears the pale well.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not the hottest, but hot enough


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hell yeah Paige is hot and is even hotter in person. I was lucky to have seen and talked to her a few times down in here in Orlando. One hot British Woman.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

She looks good, but the fact she doesn't have a plastic look to her and isn't trash in the ring makes people more comfortable hailing her like a goddess.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

A lot of British chicks are pale. I think she's pretty hot. Not the hottest girl I've ever seen, her lack of hips is kind of a turnoff, but she's still pretty hot in her own way. She's hot but not smoking hot


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She cute. I'd like her more if she added some more weight.

O.0 if Paige had an ass somewhere on the Lana >> Velvet Skyy >> Tara >> Naomi spectrum.

I'd say somewhere between Tara and Naomi, would look good on Paige.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Meh she is okay. I think she's average looking but that's just me.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

20/10. Hot as fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This forum needs an ocean to quench the thirst in here.


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

She has something about her that is hot. I will reserve judgement for now but I like her potential. Now as far as new talent goes Lana is far in the lead.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

She is perfect  /thread


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> This forum needs an ocean to quench the thirst in here.


So saying that a girl is attractive means everyone is horny as fuck?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I choose hot on the poll but right now she is actually just cute. In 4 or 5 years when she is about 26 or 27 she is going to be fucking smokin' though. I actually don't expect her to be around for more then 5 years. Movie studios are going to be throwing alot of money at her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She has a nice bod, but some pics she looks off, mainly WWE's heavily edited pics. Official published pics usually go overboard 

hit or miss with me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually like a woman with a bit of thickness and an ass, but something about this pale raven haired bitch just turns me on so much I could hump a pillow to get off thinking about her.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I usually like a woman with a bit of thickness and an ass, but something about this pale raven haired bitch just turns me on so much I could hump a pillow to get off thinking about her.


This, Ha


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm a weirdo, but if I had a choice of every Diva to ever be in the WWE, it would be Paige, hands down. She's in my top 5 of all the women I've ever seen.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

VERY hot.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Virgins.......virgins everywhere!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> Some people on this forum seem to think that Paige is the hottest woman to ever walk the earth and others think she is pale and hideous


Seriously? You can't even conceive of any kind of middle ground between "131032031023/10" and "-3123123123123/10"?

Anyway, of course she's hot. You'd have to try to NOT be hot and be a female working for WWE.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

I personally prefer pale over really fake tanned and have done long before I knew Paige. Sooooo.... the first one.



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm a weirdo, but if I had a choice of every Diva to ever be in the WWE, it would be Paige, hands down. She's in my top 5 of all the women I've ever seen.



Not weird, she's my #1 celeb in and out of the ring


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

A 6 or a 7, nothing special.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

PaigeTurner said:


> I personally prefer pale over really fake tanned and have done long before I knew Paige. Sooooo.... the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ is half-Puerto Rican, it's kind of difficult for her to not be tanned.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Gorgeous. Naturally hot


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Not. I'm not trying to be a hater, i'm just not attracted to her in the slightest. Being that pale and that accent just kills it for me.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

She's hot but not the hottest diva.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige is hot as hell!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Decent enough.. go hit up any local rock/metal club, you'll find better, most likely...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's decent, but her look isn't really my type. Eva and Lana are two divas who are much hotter than Paige imo, but I don't like Paige for her looks anyway so it's cool.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

She's p. nice. Face is cute and her skin tone is a nice change of pace from the archetypal diva look.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

I kinda have a thing for goth chicks, so she definitely makes my pants tight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Total Hottie McHot bama4


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hot, looks like the kind of girl one could have gone to school with, and that gives me a SHWIIIING


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

She's about a Sonny on a scale of Kharma to Summer Rae


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not.

She's not ugly, but I'm just not really attracted to her. I don't get why people are into her really, I mean she's cute at best but that's it.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

She average, she isn't ugly but she isn't that good looking or sexy. Goth looking girls do nothing for me though.

She is from Norwich so probably has 12 toes, and her teeth look like they need a brushing/whitening


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> She cute. I'd like her more if she added some more weight.
> 
> O.0 if Paige had an ass somewhere on the Lana >> Velvet Skyy >> Tara >> Naomi spectrum.
> 
> I'd say somewhere between Tara and Naomi, would look good on Paige.


Paige's ass is fine as is.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

She reminds me of Meg White so yea she is hot to me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She doesnt need to look like the hottest girl in the world to be considered hot. Ofcourse she looks great


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

i don't find her to be very attractive, but if she was butt naked in my bed talking bout gimmie that black hammer van....i would NOT say no....

i'm a lot of things, a moron isn't one of them.....


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

She's very cute. I'm not usually into the Goth look, but find her more attractive than any diva on the roster and she's got a sexy poise about her and great eyes.




Tomkin said:


> her teeth look like they need a brushing/whitening


Funny you mention that, as I was just watching the documentary "The Wrestlers: Fighting With My Family" earlier and she was having her teeth whitened there, but think that may have been a couple of years back when she had a WWE tryout.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs9ski_the-wrestlers-fighting-with-my-family_shortfilms

Well worth watching for any Paige fans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Voted hot even though i hate the piercing. She looks pretty.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

If you like pale skinned gothic looking chicks, then yes she is hot. However to me she is not hot, because I like my women with a little more flavor.
Layla, AJ, Nikki Bella, Emma, Aksana, Renee Young, Lana, Naomi >>>>> Paige
I wouldn't kick her out of bed though that's for sure.


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

Anybody who doesn't find her attractive is defo a gay :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I think she's really hot. Her and Lana are the two hottest in the company IMO. Different ends of the style spectrum though...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TigerBadshah said:


> Anybody who doesn't find her attractive is defo a gay :lmao


:floyd1


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

She looks like a man


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

a poll for this? she's hot as hell


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TigerBadshah said:


> Anybody who doesn't find her attractive is defo a gay :lmao


always that one idiot


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

TigerBadshah said:


> Anybody who doesn't find her attractive is defo a gay :lmao


Is it really that hard to comprehend for you that not everyone finds her attractive?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hot: Yes
As hot as the IWC makes out: No*


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> always that one idiot





RKO361 said:


> Is it really that hard to comprehend for you that not everyone finds her attractive?


C'mon man it was just a joke. 

Apologizes if somebody was hurt by comment


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

She's aight, neither here nor there with her to be honest. I'd bang her I suppose, so I'll vote hot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

needs more ass pictures.

thanks.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> needs more ass pictures.
> 
> thanks.


































































Squats are good for you, folks.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *Hot: Yes
> As hot as the IWC makes out: No*


Agreed, you see hotter girls like her look around you everyday. But she's no where near as sexy as her fanbase makes her out, a bit like AJ. No one would kick her out of their bed even the ones saying she's not hot. She's got a smoking body, and her face is cute. I think she's sexy for me Lana is hot as is Layla, Paige is a step down but she's still hot.


----------



## turberville (Apr 12, 2014)

Very hot


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ithil said:


>


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

400/10.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I like her but lol dat ass needs more squats.


----------



## Mistress_Lee (Mar 22, 2014)

Definitely hot.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hot, not hotter than AJ or Layla.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I think she is rather easy on the eyes.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Much hotter if she were tan enough, but okay!


----------



## MaoMao999 (Apr 17, 2014)

scorching hot, haha.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Much hotter if she were tan enough, but okay!


No wayyyy, im an addict for pale


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Her unique look is what makes her hot tbh. I would find her way less attractive if she wasn't pale.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Pale chicks are the best, for a start they age much better than tanned girls. Your tanned girl may look great in her 20s but when she hits her mid 30s the skin turns into leather.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

She needs to get a boob job, dye her hair blond, work with a dialect coach to get rid of her ridiculous Scottish accent, THEN the WWE might have something to work with.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> She needs to get a boob job, dye her hair blond, work with a dialect coach to get rid of her ridiculous Scottish accent, THEN the WWE might have something to work with.


...I hope this is simply a troll post.


----------



## Speedbird (Apr 17, 2014)

She's smoking.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:ass

OK, maybe not as much as some here say, but she's way better than the average Jane.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

I would kill for Paige :ass...literally :curry2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

For me is the attitude that makes her more attractive to me, among with her unique look that makes her different from the entire diva's roster. HOT :yum:


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Gorgeous, and gets bonus points given that she's true to her craft, and not just some random model the E scooped off the street and handed a contract.


----------



## PhantomMartyr (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd like to turn her Paige.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


----------



## JoeyPockets (Mar 17, 2014)

Kind of a butterface, to be honest. She's got a real strong jaw and quite the pronounced chin. I didn't notice it until I saw her on TV and saw it close up and not in those selfie angles.

Her face reminds me of Eve Torres in that way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As a wrestler: 8.5/10

As eye candy: 3.5/10

Never have and never will find her remotely attractive, but she's done a splendid job of getting fit and she's also a very solid and cohesive talent and is no doubt gonna be a cornerstone of the divas division for years.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


:moyes1 She needs to show it off more often.


Kronke said:


> Gorgeous, and gets bonus points given that she's true to her craft, and not just some random model the E scooped off the street and handed a contract.


Isn't she from a wrestling family?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> :moyes1 She needs to show it off more often.
> 
> Isn't she from a wrestling family?


Yep she is.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Meh, would bang


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Yep she is.


That's a shame. :troll


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Those squats are really doing her good :banderas


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think she's attractive.

Paleness doesn't bother me, because I'm pale. I just burn and freckle.


----------



## moha199 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hot


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Unique look? Get outside. Wicker Park, Chicago you'll seven of her type in a couple of minutes. Not even a slight exaggeration.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Unique look? Get outside. Wicker Park, Chicago you'll seven of her type in a couple of minutes. Not even a slight exaggeration.


To that, I have to say two things.

1) I know where I'm going when I move out.

2) None of them are in the WWE.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck. Wicker Park is Hipster Haven right now and thus, expensive as fuck to live in.


----------



## BEARHUG (Apr 19, 2014)

Pale, but nice body.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Bombshell


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Hooooot. She doesnt look like a trish stratus but its something about her. *Hot in a ronda rousey way *id say.


----------

